# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Saludos desde Barcelona

## anezky

Buenas, me llamo Inés, tengo 16 años y soy de Barcelona. Apenas sé tres trucos y medio, así que soy una completa aprendiz. 
Espero aprender mucho en el foro,
Un abrazo

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bienvenida y aqui aprenderas mucho, pero lento y con calma.
ezequiel

----------


## Magnano

Bienvenida al foro Ines!!
(estamos en racha, dos chicas en nada, buscaremos el recor con ella tambien?)
aqui en barcelona hay mucha gente que le gusta la magia, de vez en cuando hacemos quedadas, a ver si te animas y vienes a alguna

----------


## Zeleth

Bienvenida al foro. Si necesitas algo no dudes en consultarlo. todos fuimos nuevos. pero claro eso si. con un debido y correcto procedimiento ^^ Espero que disfrutes mucho aqui tanto como nosotros y que aprendas bastante. aqui no aprenderas juegos pero si a hacer magia si sabes interpretar las ideas de los compañeros. 

PD: por mas correr no se aprende antes. te cansas. asi que paciencia!. ¿Tienes algun libro ya?

----------


## anezky

Jaja, cuidado chicos, que aquí llegamos!
Y sí, estaría bien ir a alguna quedada, aunque soy tan, taaaan, principiante que me da cosa ir...

edit: La semana pasada fui a por un libro, pero no lo tenían así que me pasaré mañana  que ya es 1 de Septiembre (que rápido pasa el tiempo)

----------


## Zeleth

> Jaja, cuidado chicos, que aquí llegamos!
> Y sí, estaría bien ir a alguna quedada, aunque soy tan, taaaan, principiante que me da cosa ir...
> 
> edit: La semana pasada fui a por un libro, pero no lo tenían así que me pasaré mañana  que ya es 1 de Septiembre (que rápido pasa el tiempo)


¿Que libro as encargado?

----------


## anezky

Cartomagia fácil de Florensa, el que todos recomendáis.

----------


## magic_7

jaja bueno Ines bienvenida, seguro que aprendes mucho y como digo antes de lo que te crees tu nos enseñaras a nosotros
PD. el tiempo pasa el doble de rapido en vacaciones

----------


## Magnano

no tengas miedo de nosotros, te podemos enseñar mucha magia en una quedada, ahora, ves con cuidado con los pervertidos, dicen de un tal dcmoreno que no veas como se las gasta...  :117:

----------


## Zeleth

Control!!! por dios! que aunque sea broma. a saber que piensan y se van! que ming ya lleva mucho tiempo siendo la hembra en funciones en el foro. dejadle un respiro xDD

----------


## magic_7

jajaja, pobre ming, ahora que hay 2 chicas mas se va a repartir el numero de salidos por chicas 

PD: no le tengas miedo a dcmoreno que en el fondo es un sentimental xD
(lo digo en broma)

----------


## anezky

> no tengas miedo de nosotros, te podemos enseñar mucha magia en una quedada, ahora, ves con cuidado con los pervertidos, dicen de un tal dcmoreno que no veas como se las gasta...


No creo que seas así...

----------


## Magnano

> no le tengas miedo a dcmoreno que en el fondo es un sentimental xD
> (lo digo en broma)


mas te vale, si no estas muerto, que lo sepas
Muahahhahaha (risa malvada)

----------


## Zeleth

Tengo miedo. los animales del campo estan corriendo algo malo va a pasar. huid del bannhammer!

----------


## Magnano

> No creo que seas así...


bueno en realidad nadie me conoce mucho, ya veras mis comentarios y sacaras tus conclusiones

----------


## magic_7

la verdad esque cuando has dicho en el otro hilo lo del tricornio en la cabeza me he planteado mi teoria.... pero weno si dices que no te conocemos mucho con el tiempo nos conoceremos todos

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Jo macho, que suerte tiene los de barcelona, aqui no hay magas...

----------


## Ming

Pero que decis?!?! Si yo estoy encantada de que hayan más magas  :Smile1: 

Ines, yo conozco a dcmoreno y... bueno, ya lo verás por ti misma  :Wink1: 
No dudes en venir a las quedadas, que... no todos muerden  :302: 

Zeleth no soy un perro!!!
*mordiente la mano :P


Raúl pues vente para Barcelona  :Neutral: 



PD. Ups, que me olvidaba  :Oops:  Bienvenida al foro  :Smile1:

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Ming no te rias de mi... que estoy en la quinta puñeta...

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Bienvenida al foro!! la seguna hembra, mujer, doncella, chica,...etc xD tomatelo con calma y paciencia, en youtube aprenderas algunos trucos que revelan por ahi la gente ^^

----------


## Ming

Ines, no hagas caso a Zeta!!!
Deja youtu y machaca el libro  :Wink1: 

En septiembre queremos hacer otra quedada, te esperamos, eh  :Wink1:

----------


## anezky

Lo haré, lo haré, mañana iré a buscar el libro de cartomagia fácil  :001 302:

----------


## Ming

Me harías el favor de poner la cantidad de letras que tiene la tienda?

Es que mañana provablemente me pase por alguna a comprar... peor todavía no he decidido cual ni exactamente el que.
Se aceptan propuestas.
Aviso: no pienso regalar nada :P

----------


## Magnano

ming avisame que a lo mejor me paso yo tambien

----------


## anezky

¿Es que no se puede poner el nombre entero de la tienda? Bueno tiene 7 letras. Igual nos encontramos sin darnos cuenta xD

----------


## Ming

Te aviso  :Wink1: 

Pero no se que libros comprarme  :Oops: 
Un par de barajas Tally-ho seguro.
Aaaah, y puede que me pase por algún sitio de electrónica que quiero un par de cosas  :302: 

Dani, pon siglas o algo. Tenías algún sitio pensado?
(hubiese sido más fácil que me lo dijeses por el msn...)


Inés, es: M*****s?

No, no se puede poner el nombre; lo pone en las normas (que te has leído, verdad?  :302: )

----------


## anezky

> Inés, es: M*****s?
> 
> No, no se puede poner el nombre; lo pone en las normas (que te has leído, verdad? )


Seep, es esa. Y lo siento, ahora mismo me las leo enteras  :Oops:

----------


## Magnano

a que hora?

----------


## anezky

Pues no lo sé... ¿Sobre las 6?

----------


## Magnano

por la tarde... lo siento ya nos veremos otro dia, la tengo ocupada

PD: cuida bien el libro que es una joya, el youtube no es el mejor sitio para aprender, y no soy tan malo como la gente dice que me tienen de ******* para arriba  :117:

----------


## CaballeroIlusionista

Bienvenida al foro, espero que aprendas mucho.

----------


## Iban

Bienvenida.

(¿Veis? Para esto es un hilo de nuevos miembros. Os explico:

Primero uno/a empieza, se presenta, y cuenta algo sobre sí mismo.
Segundo: alguien del foro le da la bienvenida.
Tercero: alguien del foro le da la bienvenida.
Cuarto:  alguien del foro le da la bienvenida.
Quinto:  alguien del foro le da la bienvenida.
...
n-avo: el nuevo miembro agradece las bienvenidas.

FIN.

 :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Iban... y eso a que a venido? :S


PD. Este detalle es para Dani, que le gusta buscarlos  :Wink1: 
Iban, sabes que has abierto un parentesis que no tiene cierre? :S
:P

PPD. Te lo cierro  :Wink1:    .... )

----------


## Ming

Dani a que hora vas tu?
Creo que primero me pasaré por TM y luego me iré para Barcelona que tengo que mirar el nombre del libro ese de las sombras... 
¿conoceis alguna tienda de electrónica por Barcelona? ... porque como luego me tenga que ir a Terrassa...  :117:

----------


## Magnano

ming lee un poco, no voy por la tarde y por la mañana si no es por fuerzas mayores no voy

----------


## Ming

Conclusión: No vas.
Es tan difícil de decir?!?!?!

... esto de que por la mañana si no es por fuerzas mayores no vas... me ha sonado a uno que conozco...  :302:

----------


## Magnano

no voy
no, no es tan dificil de decir

----------


## mago Tovel

bienvenida,a ver cuantas páginas dura esto

----------


## Osk

Bueno, pues bienvenida y bienvenidos todos los que han entrado nuevos en esta semana y no he saludado (es que he estado de vacaciones)

----------


## marcoCRmagia

welcome to the foro  :117:

----------


## Ming

He ido a TM y no a Barcelona...  :Oops:

----------


## Magnano

pues nos vemos en la quedada si no sale nada antes

----------


## anezky

Gracias a los que me han dado la bienvenida ^^

Al final no me he comprado el libro, no lo tenían por ninguna parte. Pero eso sí, ejercicio he hecho xD
Por cierto Ming, ¿Qué es TM?

----------


## Magnano

tiendamagia

----------


## mago Tovel

marcoCRmagia,eso se escribe asi?.?

----------


## fermaton

Chao colegui.

----------


## mago Tovel

esto no dura tanto como lo de linamaster

----------


## Mago Lawrence

> jajaja, pobre ming, ahora que hay 2 chicas mas se va a repartir el numero de salidos por chicas 
> 
> PD: no le tengas miedo a dcmoreno que en el fondo es un sentimental xD
> (lo digo en broma)



Aviso a los tios del foro: A la mia ni tocarla que tambien esta en el foro, JAJAJA

----------


## Ming

Pero si Maria es miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaa :P

Me la regalaron el otro día  :302:

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Como que tuya? quien te la regalo! quieeeeeeen!!!

jaja

----------


## mago Tovel

pero quien es Maria?_?"

----------


## Ming

Tovel te he respondido en el otro  :Wink1: 

Loren, el otro día acceptó que me quiere más a mi que a ti :P

----------


## Mago Lawrence

QUE QUE?? sabes que eso no es cierto
A mi me quiere muuuuucho maaaaaaaas
y mas que eso

:P

----------


## mariia.7

dios siempre con las mismas..
os qiero muchismo a los dos xro 
son maenras diferentes de qerer!  :Smile1: 
dejad de pelearos porfavor

por cierto..
yo soy Maria  :Smile1:  encantada!

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Ming... te odio...
JAJAJA

----------


## mariia.7

por que la odias??
:(

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Porque si, nose por lo que sea.
Ming creo que te estamos convirtiendo en la mala de la telenovela, JAJ

----------


## mago Tovel

bienvenida Maria
Loren,no hay porque odiar a Ming,splo habla por hablar,está aqui para llenar el foro de mensajes(no está aquí porque sea maga),igual que Iban,aunque Iban alguna vez aporta algo interesante,repito,*alguna vez*.

----------


## Ming

Lo siento  :Oops: 
La verdad es que me siento bastante spam...

Ok, pues me callo  :Wink1:

----------


## mago Tovel

habla,que alegras el foro,sino queda muy soso.

PD:Hazte maga de una vez!

----------


## Ming

Estoy en camino para hacerme aprendiz, no corras tanto  :Wink1:

----------


## mago Tovel

en camino...¡Aleluia!¡Está en camino de ser aprendiz!¡Tenemos que hacer una fiesta!
Y luego a llenar el foro de cosas más interesantes que:
-Me quiere más a mi.
-No a mi.
-Que te he dicho que me quiere más a mi.

----------


## Ming

Jajajaja

Estoy en camino. ¿Eso quiere decir que lo sea? *NO*.

----------


## mago Tovel

pero que dentro de un tiempo(20 o 30 años,supongo)lo serás.Y eso es un motivo de selebración.

----------


## anezky

> Estoy en camino para hacerme aprendiz, no corras tanto


¿Si tu estás de camino para hacerte aprendiz yo donde estoy? ¿Soy inexistente?

Por cierto, si estáis aquí solo para "spamear" ¡Fuera de aquí! ¡Largo, largo! Ir a dar mal a otro sitio.

----------


## Ming

Inés, espero conseguir dar el primer paso cuando conozca a Carlos  :302: 

Y no me eches que es divertido  :302:

----------


## mago Tovel

Inés,tu practicas magia :Confused:  :Confused: ??

----------


## Ming

> Inés,tu practicas magia??


No, esta aquí para hacer spam como yo  :117: 

Claro que si!!! Y yo la he visto hacer magia :P

----------


## Iban

> bienvenida Maria
> Loren,no hay porque odiar a Ming,splo habla por hablar,está aqui para llenar el foro de mensajes(no está aquí porque sea maga),igual que Iban,aunque Iban alguna vez aporta algo interesante,repito,*alguna vez*.


Pero qué equivocado estás, Mago Tovel. Ming es muchísimo mejor maga que yo. Me da mil vueltas, y no me avergüenza reconcerlo. Muy al contrario.

----------


## Ming

> Pero qué equivocado estás, Mago Tovel. Ming es muchísimo mejor maga que yo. Me da mil vueltas, y no me avergüenza reconcerlo. Muy al contrario.


Jajajajaja Muy bueno!!! jajajaja un gran chiste, sí  :Rofl: 

 :Rofl:  mira que he leído de buenos pero este...  :Rofl: 


 :Rofl:

----------


## anezky

¡aargh! ¡Ming! ¡Odio que digas eso! Espero que lo digas por modestia porque tienes un gran potencial, yo lo sé. Y tu deberías saberlo también.

por cierto, sí, intento hacer algo similar a magia.

----------


## mago Tovel

almenos haces más que ming.

----------

